# Contrainte par huissier



## santi26

Hola,
estoy traduciendo un documento de la URSSAF que lleva por título CONTRAINTE.  ¿Existiría un equivalente en castellano?

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Prima Facie

¿Puedes dar algo de contexto?

Contrainte puede ser "obligación", pero sin contexto...


----------



## santi26

Es el título del documento.

Por tanto, debe de tratarse de un modelo oficial.

Es un documento, donde hay una tabla con las cotizaciones, las penalizaciones, las deducciones, etc. del contribuyente.

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Prima Facie

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/contrainte


según esto, entiendo que serán las obligaciones impositivas, pero no puedo darte algo seguro, lo siento.


----------



## santi26

Podría servir.
Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Prima Facie

Bueno, pero espera otras opciones.


----------



## santi26

Sí, claro.
Gracias de todos modos.
Santi


----------



## Prima Facie

Un placer


----------



## Paquita

Puede ser esto ***



> A défaut de paiement ou de réponse dans les 30 jours après réception de la  notification de redressement, l'URSSAF vous adresse une contrainte par voie  d'huissier. Vous disposez alors d'un délai d'un mois pour former opposition à  contrainte auprès du Tribunal des Affaires de Sécurité Sociale.


Es decir una obligación legal de pagar lo que debes.
Debe de haber un término específico... (¿apremio? => no soy nativa ni sé nada de derecho...)


----------



## Prima Facie

Paquit&, un abrazo 

Sí, de ahí que me inclinara por "obligación impositiva" o incluso "tributaria", puesto que refleja la obligación del sujeto a tributar por un determinado concepto.

¿qué te parece?


----------



## Paquita

Tú dirás (por lo expuesto antes...)  viendo esto http://www.dudalegal.cl/apremios-incumplimiento-derecho-alimentos.html por ejemplo...(pero es página chilena.)


----------



## Prima Facie

Pero una notificación de apremio, por ejemplo, se ejecuta cuando el que tributa ha obviado su obligación de tributar.

Previo al apremio está el pago (o no) del impuesto o tributo.

Yo lo dejaría como he dicho anteriormente, pero no quiere decir que esté en lo cierto.


----------



## santi26

Podría ser lo de APREMIOS, pero no me suena muy familiar, más bien como lejano.  Obligación impositiva y tributaria, me suena más familiar.


----------



## Prima Facie

Yo no pondría "apremio". Su segunda acepción indica

*2. *m. Recargo de contribuciones o impuestos por causa de demora en el pago.



No estás hablando de demoras en el pago, sino de la obligación del pago en sí, que cuando, efectivametne, no se ha hecho efectivo, da lugar al apremio.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:




> La contrainte est un acte décerné par le directeur de l'Urssaf et signifié par voie d'huissier. Elle produit les mêmes effets qu'une décision de justice. Elle informe de la nature de la dette, du montant des cotisations réclamées et de la période à laquelle elles se rapportent.


 
Fuente: Urssaf
 

En España, aunque el sistema en cuanto a entrega es algo distinta se denomina *notificación de apremio (y requerimiento de pago).*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Según el _Diccionario jurídico y económico ES-FR/FR-ES_, J. Ferraras y G. Zonana, Masson (1986):

Contrainte par huissier : *mandamiento de apremio*

Muy parecido a lo que propone Athos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## santi26

Gracias a todos y a todas,
Santi


----------



## Prima Facie

Gracias por sacarme del error entonces...


----------

